# weird heads



## Sk8man (Nov 3, 2006)

hey guys,

i'm a club photographer at my spare time and once in a while i get funny faces.
but this one is freaky!!! 
i think that i've touched the zoom ring and the party "flicker lamp" helped me on the second flash.


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 27, 2006)

When I go clubbing everyone looks like that!


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Nov 27, 2006)

Sk8man said:
			
		

> "flicker lamp"



Is that the same as a strobe light??


----------



## Sk8man (Nov 30, 2006)

hazelwestphoto said:
			
		

> Is that the same as a strobe light??



exactly!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 30, 2006)

jack lumber said:
			
		

> When I go clubbing everyone looks like that!


 

hahahahahahah :lmao:


----------

